# Academy and 9mm



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

Just got back from a visit to my local Academy. They had plenty of 9mm in Monarch, Magtech, and Blazer. Check for availability before making a long trip.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I buy CCI Blazer at my local Academy all the time. I do not like Monarch - it seems to be underpowreed, and I read a lot of complaints about it on various forums.


----------

